# How will I know when to print a mirror image onto the transfer paper?



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I'm a real noob to all this. I'll be ordering my Epson in the morning. I'm not sure when to print a mirror image onto the transfer paper? In some videos I've seen they print reversed and some they don't. Thanks for the help guys. I've really learned a lot.

-Greg


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Greg, 

Generally, the transfer papers for white and light colored garments need to be reverse printed as they are laid face down on the garment when being pressed. When the backing paper is peeled off you see the print properly through a thin clear polymer.

The transfer paper for dark colored garments need to be opaque, so they are usually trimmed and peeled away from the backing sheet, then laid down on the shirt print side up when being pressed (a teflon or parchment sheet is laid over the print when pressing. They would not be reverse printed for this reason.

Enjoy!


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

If the transfer paper is placed face up then you print the image normally.

If the transfer paper is to be placed face down on the garment then you would mirror the image prior to printing.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

All great advice given above however, when you buy the transfer paper it comes with pressing instructons. It will state whether to reverse the image or not. Because their are soooo many papers on the market, make sure you follow the instructions for the paper you purchase, and just incase you get paper that does not have the pressing instructions included, follow the advice given in the above posts. 

Good Luck and happy pressing!
Katrina


----------

